# Sheepshead Roundup



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Nine times out of ten when the weather forecast is wrong, it's usually for the worst. Today was an exception where the forecast was terrible and actual conditions were near perfect. My crew from Houston was at the camp in Dulac for Carter's birthday. Carter and his buddies wanted to drop the hammer on some fish. With the calm conditions, we were able to run offshore to the sheepshead dungeon. In minutes all three boys were bowed up on monster sheep. Every hooked fish had 2-4 other fish behind it. These sheep were pretty worked up and in a about an hour we had the cooler and livewell full. When the smoke cleared we went in search of speckled trout but none were to be found. Although it's still early, we should be seeing a few trout showing up. But the water seemed devoid of life everywhere we went. No bait, no birds, no nothing. I hope those trout are out there somewhere and on their way.

www.impulsefishingcharters.com/reservations


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I can eat me some sheephead.


----------

